# Ti22 | Jensen Interceptor | Full interior recolour



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Finally getting around to doing this writeup!

This work was all done over a period of around 3 months last year. It was a big project for the owner and myself, as the full interior was stripped and brought down in stages to be recoloured, as there was so much! 30+ individual pieces at the last count.

This process was done as an option to a retrim. It retains the character of the original interior, but removed the discolouration over time from light, and also where some panels had been recoloured previously. This story is best told in pictures.. so here we go with some befores:

Drivers bolster had a nasty rip:



















You can see how many parts did not match..



















evidence of previous colouring:










More mismatching!



















Firstly the drivers tear was dealt with, as best as could be without retrimming. Part way through:










And further through before final finishing:










Seats and rear centre console finished. The colour was custom matched to be the closest match to the original interior colour:





































A bit of a colour difference between the finished seats and faded parcel shelf!










Rear of centre console the correct colour and front of centre console yet to be treate, showing the fading again:










Finished rear arch trim panels



















One table of bits finished and the same colour again!










more finished bits:



















And all back again in the car (a very big job!) The light makes the colour look a bit salmon in places but in reality it was a lovely light tan.
































































Finally, some exterior pics after a light enhancement:














































A long project that was very rewarding, and avoided the owner having to pay for a costly retrim, whilst keeping the character of the original interior.

Thanks for looking!

James.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow - immense work James - That is one serious nice car and that interior rework looks awesome.

Great interior / exterior colour combo

Fantastic work, I can see why the owner was over the moon

:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll say it for the second time today.

You can't beat a bit of good craftmanship. Really, nice work. :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Loving this James, top class work matey


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That interior looks amazing now!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Beautiful. 

I believe my Mum's Uncle worked as a trimmer at Jensen's. 

Shame the site is unrecognisable now.


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

Absolutely cracking job done there, fantastic.......

....and MY GOD!!!!! What a beautiful car (always been in my _top 10 want list_!!)

Droool.....:argie::argie:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work mate :thumb:


----------



## Adrian1759 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks amazing - would love to hear some more detail on the process of bringing all that leather back to life :thumb:


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Awesome Job!


----------



## R88ORY RXP (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks awsome, my grandad has one of these exactly the same apart from its full leather.

Cool cars.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

thats awesome!!

did you pain them with a little airbrush? or get a big gun? :lol:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic job, looks amazing


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Impressive work!


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

cracking work mate, leather looks fresh now


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

night and day,great work


----------



## Mike steele (Jul 14, 2007)

Fantastic work!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

lovely work, well done.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## Conker (Sep 21, 2007)

Loving the fluffy seat middle!!  So retro, love it.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work. Shame such a large engine produces about 6 horsepower.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Damn it, if thats not pure filth.


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

wow, great work, anyone can share a guide for leather restoration


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great turnaround


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks guys.. a rough guide can be found here..

http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/How-To-Restore-Leather-Car-Interior.php

however, like everything - Experience, practice and instruction make a perfect job.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Mate quality :thumb:

complete turnaround there 

kelly


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! What a huge difference! That interior looks brand new again!

You can't beat the workmanship from the days of old, you've done this justice mate! :thumb:


----------



## Bigcheese1664 (Mar 25, 2012)

Very Very nice work on that interior, it looks awesome and rejuvenates a beautiful car.

Outstanding :thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Stunning car :argie: awesome job! :thumb:


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

Outstanding work on the interior, Never thought it could look like that from the first photo's


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks epic that mate, NEED to learn how to do this!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice job James


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

that is quality with a capital Q :thumb:

Nice shag pile drying towels for centre section on seats>>>>>>.Do you know what the material is James?? Lambswool??


----------



## FiestaDan (Jul 10, 2012)

superb. gorgeous car and work


----------



## Evo_automotive (Feb 1, 2011)

That's an amazing job! I'm looking to recolour my seats (again), I used a water based dye and it isn't very resilient..
How much dye did you need ?


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks. The Interceptor is one helluva car.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Great job James.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

What a lovely result, superb. Is this not the ultra rare Intercetor SP with the airvents on the bonnet and wings?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

123quackers said:


> that is quality with a capital Q :thumb:
> 
> Nice shag pile drying towels for centre section on seats>>>>>>.Do you know what the material is James?? Lambswool??


Yep the centres are lambswool!



hibberd said:


> What a lovely result, superb. Is this not the ultra rare Intercetor SP with the airvents on the bonnet and wings?


I'm pretty sure this car isn't an SP.


----------



## ProDetail (May 3, 2011)

top work!!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Unreal work! Amazing..


----------



## BM-Addict (Jul 2, 2013)

Magic !!!


----------



## Cheeseman67 (Mar 14, 2013)

That's top notch, what a classic!


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

incredible !!!!!:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## SuperColin (Apr 20, 2013)

What a superb job !! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Lovely work as ever James


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Awesome, fantastic job! looks like it have been replaced, its that good.
How do you repair holes like that damage on the driver bolster? I'm intrigued to say the least 

Cheers 
Ben


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

top work i must own a jensen before i die!lol


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Truly amazing! worth the effort for such a machine.


----------

